# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  كتاب القانون المدني الفرنسي بالعربيه ( للبييع )

## EGYLAW

كتاب القانون امدني الفرنسي بالعربيه 
النسخه الاصيه وارد فرنسا للبيع

دار دالوز لفنسيه ترجمه ج القديس وسف 

اياستفسار 0020179729177    مصر   الاسكندريه 

الشحن متاح لكل دول العالم العربي والاجنبي

----------

